# Harperbury - one year on (Feb 2009)



## LutEx (Feb 1, 2009)

*1. 





Harperbury Hospital, near Radlett in Hertfordshire was my first ever explore, in January 2008. I visited a couple of times shortly after that, but since then I've not returned.

Today I visited with Winchester for what will probably be the last time ever, as a large part of the site (currently along Meadow Avenue) is in the process of being demolished.

2. 




On my previous visits I only ever saw the green padded cell on the Western side of the site (The Common), however today I was lucky enough to see a further two on the Eastern side (Meadow Ave) by the looks of it days before they'll be gone for good.

3. 


4. 




For the most part the site is as I remember, albeit slightly brighter in parts due to the lack of substantial roofs.

5. 




6. 




7. 


8. 




9. 





As many of you will know, Harperbury is a mostly uninspiring site, but as its my local and also was my first ever explore - I feel a certain degree of sadness that it'll be gone for good in the very near future.

For anyone wanting to get a last visit in, get there quick. 

John*


----------



## huffhuff (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Lutex...has it been knocked to the ground yet or still oper for an explore?

Thanks

Ben


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 24, 2009)

Huh? How did I miss this one?!!!! 

Great pics LutEx -the padded cell is a rarity.

Ta for posting these. As asked before -any idea on the current demo' status?


----------



## natevansate (Apr 14, 2009)

I live fairly close so ill have a look in the near future to see if it is still standing, i have got to see the padded cells.


----------



## junction25 (Apr 23, 2009)

This place looks awesome.

Would it be suitable for a photoshoot?

Has anyone got the address/directions?


----------



## natevansate (Apr 23, 2009)

Use your head to work out the location, but its posted in the report where the town and road is. Also use google.


----------



## LutEx (Apr 23, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Huh? How did I miss this one?!!!!
> 
> Great pics LutEx -the padded cell is a rarity.
> 
> Ta for posting these. As asked before -any idea on the current demo' status?



Going quick when I was there 



natevansate said:


> Use your head to work out the location, but its posted in the report where the town and road is. Also use google.



Seconded, bearing in mind part of the site is still active it's not hard to find...


----------



## MADONNAchris2000 (Nov 11, 2009)

hey, do you have a map of the buildings or anything? been trying to find the swimming pool and padded cells! cant find them???#

went to the hospital the other night, still alot there!


----------



## Els (Nov 11, 2009)

Two post in and your already being greedy.

My guess would be they have been demoed. Otherwise check my site, I've given pretty much a "how to" guide on Harperbury, just read between the lines.


----------

